# miniature schnauzer - Diarrhea



## Poegle (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello,

We have a minature schnauzer that we have had for about 3 or 4 weeks now, and is settling in perfectly, playing, going for walks and rolling about with excitement with us.

He was diagnosed with waxed ears, ear mites, and sarcoptic mites which we have been treating as he was scratching non-stop, but now it has cleared up and his coat is much better. We have also been putting ear drops in to clear the wax in his ears, we have tried not to bathe him too much as advised because it irritated his skin, but he is not a dirty dog we comb, clean his feet after he has been out, and his behind after going toilet.

We were feeding him on Eukanuba, but really didnt want to after the things I read, then we changed to James Well Beloved, and then to another brand that was recommended to us by a friend who is a dog breeder, Nutri Choice Lamb & Rice.

He loved all these foods and he got better and put weight on after being off the Eukanuba, but recently he has had diarrhea, most of it has been like a toothpaste, but in the night when he wouldnt sleep and my mum had him, as was falling asleep and when she lifted him up he poo'd everywhere without him knowing it.

I just wanted some advice on what it could be, I myself thought he has been fine on the latest food as he had an ok bowel, he has been chewing on a flavoured dog bone which I have suspicion about, he tends to pick up a lot of bark every time he goes into our garden and chews that a lot, and licks our hands...and I thought maybe it's the hand wash we use if he is licking us a lot.

My mum said she is going to feed him on chicken and rice for a few days to see if he improves, but does anyone know if the bone,bark,hand wash, or food would be the likely cause of this?

Thanks for your help.

John


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Poegle said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have a minature schnauzer that we have had for about 3 or 4 weeks now, and is settling in perfectly, playing, going for walks and rolling about with excitement with us.
> 
> ...


Hi John what a nightmare you seem to be having. Firstly ive noticed that you have changed your dogs food twice already in 3 weeks did you do this gradually?


----------



## Poegle (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, once we read about Eukanuba we took him off of that, we werent told to gradually changing his diet, so no we didnt =/

But he has been on the latest food for the majority of the time we have had him now, about 2weeks if not a bit longer.

Just recently he has started to have bad poo's, he was going quite a lot too.

We were given anti-biotics to help a cough he had, which we stopped the other day as was only for a short time, would that have any effect?

I have suggested fasting him for a bit to give him a rest, give him water, and maybe some chicken and rice if hes too young to do a 24hr fast?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was going to say when was he last wormed ? also food intollerance could be the problem some dogs just arnt good on some of the ingredients you have tried him on lots in a short time we mada that mistake too when we got Daisy she ended up having very soft poo virging on the runs for ages having tried to rule out everything else it ended up being food , we put her on royal canin sensetive for 6 weeks then put her on the R/c labrador food and she was much better and pooing normal after 4 days of being on the sesetive food . it shouldnt be the bark or the handwash . you could fast her for 24 hours only giving water it winot hurt but then only give small amounts of food to see what the reaction is , antibiotics could give the runs but not always .


----------

